# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  VT 8, Turku-Pori

## aaltos

Liikenneviraston ja Varsinais-Suomen ely-keskuksen järjestämä VT 8, Turku-Pori välillä suunnittelukilpailu on ratkaistu ja voittaja saa tehtäväkseen tehdä esisuunnitelman. Oheisesta maakuntalehden uutisesta löytyy linkki suunnittelutöihin, joita kaikkia kuvattiin korkeatasoisiksi. Kaikissa esityksissä on huomioitu myös joukkoliikenne ja ratkaisuehdotukset olisivat käyttökelpoisia  muillakin valtateillä. Selvä kehitystrendi on, että joukkoliikennepysäkki ei sijoitu taajaman keskustaan vaan on valtatien varrella, josta on yhteydet keskustaan.  

http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/Sataku...mbollille.html

Sakari Aalto

----------

